# P3 800 auf GA BX2000



## Radhad (10. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab ein kleines Hardware-Problem bei meinem 2. PC. Und zwar will ich auf ein GA BX2000 Mainboard einen P3 800 benutzen. Allerdings ist es egal, wie ich die Jumper setze, gibt das BIOS beim booten immer nur gleichlange, unendliche Pieptöne (einer höher, einer tiefer) von sich. Leider stehen im Handbuch auf der Gigabyte Seite nicht die Pieptöne mit drinne. Außerdem kommt es zu Anzeigefehlern, z.B. CPU: |93 Mhz etc.

Weiß jemand Rat?

Das System:

P3 800 MHz
GA BX2000
3x 256 MB RAM 133Mhz
350W Netzteil
1x Festplatte
1x CD-ROM Laufwerk


Gruß Radhad


----------

